# The Deck



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

This Friday the 21st. Who's in :w 

Rob


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

gorob23 said:


> This Friday the 21st. Who's in :w
> 
> Rob


If it's the Upper Deck at Wrigley or Cellular, I'm in!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

You know I'll be there! Cannot wait!


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

whats for dinner?


----------



## Barrythevic (Jan 1, 2000)

Damn Rob!

You keep picking days that I'm in Vegas!

Hope you guys have a great time!


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Am I still welcome at these herfs?


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

I may have to make this one now that the temp is starting to reach the 80s


----------



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> I may have to make this one now that the temp is starting to reach the 80s


You lil beeach! :fu

lets see if you make it this time


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

calistogey said:


> Am I still welcome at these herfs?


Where have you been bro? See you there !


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

seriously, whats for dinner


----------



## Aielo (Jan 9, 2006)

cigarflip said:


> Where have you been bro? See you there !


Welcome back, Larry, how was the trip?


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

what time are you guys there till?


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

c'mon. stop messin' about. what's for dinner


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Smooth, show up and Rob will cook whatever you want!


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

soulskater said:


> c'mon. stop messin' about. what's for dinner


Sorry I was busy cooking. We HAD chicken, sausage, rice "stuff", Chilli and tamales, good but not as good as your moms  you should make it out sometime. It was warm enough that I wore shorts ..The boss didn't show up either. I wonder what he was doing  
Thanks for driving out boys
Rob


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Rob, awesome herf (as always)! Thanks again for putting this one on! What a beautiful day yesterday for some smokes!


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

had a good time wish I woulkd have got there early only got to smoke 1 cigar (1 real good cigar) by the way rob thanks for the tee and ash tray very cool


----------



## Aielo (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for putting up with me, Rob. Once again, a great time was had, and the food was damn good.


----------

